# 64 front fender



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

this may be a dumb question but does anyone make new front fenders for 64 lemans/gto?


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Last I heard 64 and 65 were not being reproduced.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe make a post in the parts wanted section on here.

You just missed out I sold a pretty solid 64 drivers fender to another member on here. I had it listed for almost a year too.


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks guys. I guess I will start looking for a used one!
@alkygto just my luck.


----------

